# MSN Messenger automatisch starten bei Windows-Start



## turk (1. Mai 2007)

Mein Windows XP startet immer normal. Wie kann ich das so einstellen, daß MSN Hotmail / Messenger alles automatisch startet, ohne, daß ich extra klicken muß ? Gibt es so eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## mAu (1. Mai 2007)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass auch im dafür vorgesehenen Forum zu Posten? Nur zur Erinnerung, du bist hier im Usertreffen-Forum...


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Mai 2007)

Öhm... wie schön das dein Windows normal startet...
Zum Messenger... du hast unter Start -> Programme einen Ordner Namens Autostart, wenn du dort eine Verknüpfung mit dem MSN Messenger anlegst startet er beim Start von Windows. Nun noch Passwort speichern und automatisch anmelden auswählen.
Normalerweise richtet der MSN Messenger allerdings eine Verknüpfung in der msconfig unter Autostart ein und wird ohnehin beim Start von Windows gestartet (ziemlich nervig, wenn man ihn nicht nutzt und nichts von den vielen Autostartorten von Windows weiß  )
Jedenfalls solltest du bevor du die Verknüpfung anlegst mal hier schauen: Start -> Ausführen -> msconfig -> Autostart. Da sollte ein Eintrag msnmgr heißen... oder so ähnlich.. kp... jedenfalls kannst du dem Eintrag nen Haken verpassen falls er da ist. OK und nen Neustart machen (wenn du das willst, später reicht auch). Jedenfalls kommt beim nächsten Neustart ne Meldung... diese Meldung ploppt ab jetzt immer auf es sei denn du machst nen Haken in das Kästchen unter der Meldung und klickst dann auch OK... dies aber nur als Hinweis... sollten noch Fragen offen sein, die ich nicht zur Genüge geklärt hab: frag einfach XD

P.S.: Wilkommen im Forum


----------



## chrysler (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo, Türk.
Du kannst beim MSN Messenger unter Optionen doch alles notwendige einstellen.
Messenger mit Windows starten. Passwort eingeben und dauerhaft speichern.


----------



## Vaiper (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

also wenn du es möchtest kannst du den MSN Messenger auch wieder in der MSCONFIG aktivieren.

Dazu gehst du einfach auf Start - > Ausführen -> msconfig -> Systemstart -> dort Suchst du den Eintrag MsnMsgr oder so Ähnlich dort machste nen Harken drann und gut ist, kannst dann direkt Neustarten oder zu einem Säteren Zeitpunkt

mfg

Vaiper


----------

